# Sylvester The Black Moor Goldfish



## Poleren (Jan 24, 2014)

Today, Sylvester my black moor died. He came down with every disease imaginable in those last few days, fin rot, ich, swim bladder and bloating. We only cured his fin rot, and he died fighting for his life. Please remember him.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sorry about your fishy.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss RIP Sylvester


----------

